# Cholecystectomy



## codedog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any know a code for open cholecystectomy with repair of duodenal perforation with graham patch. i want to  say 47600 but what about the duodenal repair ?


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 11, 2008)

Look at the description of 43840.


----------



## codedog (Aug 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Treetoad -trent


----------

